

Pivot: Swing++ as New Java-based RIA Platform? - bdfh42
http://ajaxian.com/archives/pivot-swing-as-new-java-based-ria-platform

======
ComputerGuru
Parts of it are stunningly beautiful, but they've been wasted:

Square corners? Check. Windows 95 shade of gray? Check. Fail? Unfortunately.

